# Age Limitations



## MamaArcher (Jun 18, 2010)

Does Genesis 6:3 mean that no one since the time of the flood lived beyond 120 years? 

What do you think of this link?

Is Indonesian Woman Really 157 Years Old?


----------



## raekwon (Jun 18, 2010)

Can't mean that, strictly. Abraham lived to 175.

I think it's a generalization to say that man's life expectancy is now severely shortened from what it was before the flood.


----------



## Poimen (Jun 18, 2010)

The other explanation is that "his days" refer to the amount of time that God would give for that generation to live before the flood occurred.


----------



## jandrusk (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes I think Rev. Kok's statement is the more plausible one.


----------



## MamaArcher (Jun 18, 2010)

Why would you conclude that "in his days" referring to "man" is a generational thing rather than man in the general, all encompassing man? Not necessarily disagreeing, just asking. Do you know if there are any documented cases of people living longer than that after this time period, other than Noah and his family?


----------



## raekwon (Jun 18, 2010)

MamaArcher said:


> Do you know if there are any documented cases of people living longer than that after this time period, other than Noah and his family?



Genesis 25:7


----------



## py3ak (Jun 18, 2010)

MamaArcher said:


> Why would you conclude that "in his days" referring to "man" is a generational thing rather than man in the general, all encompassing man? Not necessarily disagreeing, just asking. Do you know if there are any documented cases of people living longer than that after this time period, other than Noah and his family?


 
1. Because of the numbers of people who lived longer than 120 years, even after the flood. For instance:
Shem - 600 (Genesis 11:10)
Abraham - 175 (Genesis 25:7, as Rae has mentioned)
Isaac - 180 (Genesis 35:28)
Jacob - 147 (Genesis 47:28)
I believe Aaron also made it to 123.
2. Because the pronouncement about days being 120 years is in the context of God bringing the flood. That is its most natural referent: they get 120 years to repent.
3. Because Moses gives a different typical age limit in Psalm 90:10.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 18, 2010)

...a man's got to know his limitations...


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jun 18, 2010)

To add to Rev. Kok's fine comment, many reformed exegetes understand the 120 years as the tenure of Noah's preaching.


----------

